# Legality of using veggie oil



## piper (Apr 21, 2010)

I have an old vw diesel which will burn veggie oil. At mot last year somebody told me that the smoke test readings could be improved if I ran veggie oil through it just before the test to clean it out. 

During last year there did not appear to be any cost benifit so I din't bother up till last week when mot was due again. So I went to Lidl and noticed that i could get lt of veggie for 93p instead of 1.20 at pumps so now it was cheaper. So for mot purposes I put in a case full.

The the MOT tester said it was illegal to run on veggie oil. I still got an MOT pass but now I'm confused because after doing a search on here people are saying it is legal up to 2500 lts.

So what is the correct legal position, and if I got stopped what is the right thing to say. How do you show that you are within 2500 lts ?

Cheers


----------



## Canalsman (Apr 22, 2010)

The MOT tester is wrong ...

It's entirely legal up to a certain limit - could well be the 2,500 litres you've referred to.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Apr 22, 2010)

Canalsman said:


> The MOT tester is wrong ...
> 
> It's entirely legal up to a certain limit - could well be the 2,500 litres you've referred to.



Fuel Duty

Fuel Duty. (UK).
Revenue & Customs biofuels simplification - Change in the way UK vegetable oil fuel duty is collected was passed in Parliament on 8th June 2007 and me into effect on 30th June 2007.
Earlier this year Revenue & Customs proposed:

A de minimis production level of 2,500 litres per annum below which producers would not need to enter premises, submit returns or pay duty (Please note: we seem to have many customers who are getting confused by Revenue & Customs use of the word "producers", we have checked and it has been confirmed that USERS and PRODUCERS can be treated, for these purposes as THE SAME), and 

Reducing the frequency of returns for all but the largest producers (defined as those producing over 450,000 litres per annum) from monthly to quarterly. 

Revised 12/06/07: For further info from Revenue & Customs website see the following publications:

11/06/07 Follow up to Revenue & Customs Brief 37/07 on Biofuels Simplification

08/06/07 Explanatory Memorandum Amendment

Revenue & Customs Brief 37/07 - Introduction of biofuels simplification

Biofuels and other fuel substitutes

Below are the previous proposal publications that set the background to the new rules

Summary of Responses: Review of the definition of biodiesel

Biofuels: simplification of regulations

This is fantastic news for all biofuel users or potential users, UK Revenue & Customs will introduce new rulings on the way fuel duty is handled, in effect providing you use less than 2,500 litres per annum you will not have to register or pay duty.

Whats more Diesel is over £1.00 per litre, new veg from supermarkets, cash and carry such as Costco and Macro in 20 Litre drums, or in larger quantities from wholesale suppliers and canneries such as KTC Edible Oils in larger quantities (1000 litre IBC). Oil is around 50 to 60p per litre so its half price motoring on new oil lowering to next to nothing if you reclaim and use waste oil.

To see what this will mean have a look at the table below, compare your average mpg to see how many miles or kilometres you can travel on veg oil without having to worry about fuel duty - that's right TAX FREE!! Perfectly legal.

Click on the link above for the table and other matters relating to Running vehicles on vegitable oils.


----------



## n8rbos (Apr 22, 2010)

hiya i totally run on waste veg oil and have done so for a number of yrs. its correct whats been stated you are entitled to use 2,500 ltrs without notifying anyone 

you ask if your stopped! you will be asked where you source/buy your oil from? have you a log of all said oils and receipts? if you're sensible you will say you have just started and if so req'd show them your last receipt(but remember to throw others away) .but 2,500 ltrs at say 7miles per litre (17,500 miles per year)is an awful lot of oil/mpg before having to notify the authorities,so doubtful any probs will arise

i use waste as i said so my mileage is virtually free, and there are pics and info on here on how i do it, if you want further help/info just ask!!

also your mot man obv. dosen't know what he is talking about!!


----------



## twosugars (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi Piper,

You might like to have a read of a thread from a Vw van forum i go on.
i looked into biodesel a couple of years back.

Biodiesel on forecourt Cardiff - VW T4 Forum

As for cleaning out the fuel system, the proper biodiesel you can get from suppliers (british standard EN 14214) contains methanol which would clean your fuel lines out. Dont forget to change your fuel filter before it blocks with all the dislodged gunk!. 

if you do go down the biodiesel route, here is a website listing a few suppliers,

List of Biodiesel Suppliers - PetrolPrices.com


----------



## n8rbos (Apr 22, 2010)

twosugars said:


> Hi Piper,
> 
> You might like to have a read of a thread from a Vw van forum i go on.
> i looked into biodesel a couple of years back.
> ...



biodiesel,svo(straight veg oil which he has used) and wvo (waste veg oil) are 3 different ways of using veg oil but with different costs and processes.with a minor addition to his engine which he can do himself he could be running on wvo for near to nothing 

also you get biodiesel in your diesel at the pump now! 5% i believe, to be 7% next year and i reckon so on till 100% if its possible with modern cars!


----------



## piper (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks everyone for replies. I can rest easy now knowing the position.

I've often wondered why the price of new veggie oil is so high. I mean a lt of diesel costs say £1.20, but about 80p of that is tax, so the actual cost of the fuel is 30p.

So why does veggie cost over 90p ?  Somebody somewhere is making a mint.

I'm going to see about getting some used oil. My T25 should run on it neat, but even if i put in a drop of the real stuff it will be a lot cheaper.


----------



## bastonjock (May 2, 2010)

Make sure that your fuel pump can take the viscocity of the veggy oil, as it can wreck the pump

also spare a though for the forrest dwellers in S.E. Asia who are being run out of their ancestral homes so that the rain forrest can be cut down and replaced with Palm nut oil plantations,thats where your veggy oil comes from


----------



## Boxerman (May 2, 2010)

bastonjock said:


> also spare a though for the forrest dwellers in S.E. Asia who are being run out of their ancestral homes so that the rain forrest can be cut down and replaced with Palm nut oil plantations,thats where your veggy oil comes from



have you joined the Greenpeace "anti KitKat" campaign?

Rgds
Frank


----------



## bmb1uk (May 2, 2010)

sunflower oil 2 x 3 ltr for £5 until end of year = 83 ltr


----------



## bmb1uk (May 2, 2010)

sorry at tesco


----------



## n8rbos (May 3, 2010)

bastonjock said:


> Make sure that your fuel pump can take the viscocity of the veggy oil, as it can wreck the pump
> 
> also spare a though for the forrest dwellers in S.E. Asia who are being run out of their ancestral homes so that the rain forrest can be cut down and replaced with Palm nut oil plantations,thats where your veggy oil comes from



this is why i advocate the use of wvo, its already been used and being recycled to its last and being put back into the atmosphere to live on. any fuel has a negative side to it!! even these so-called 'hybrid ' cars, and electric cars . wheres the power come from, power stations!!!!! burning some kind of fuel!!and so the circle continues.


----------



## bastonjock (May 3, 2010)

A couple of year back i was buying veggie oil by the pallet load from the chinese supermarkets,i would have bought it from tescos but they  stopped my going through the check out with a trolley piled high with three liter bottles of veggy oil,rapeseed is the best if you can get it.

I had my fuel guzzeling 4x4 fully rigged for running on Svo,i had plug heaters,filter preheaters and fuel line heaters all wired in,i would fire up on Diesel and then after a few mins switch over to SVO,i was at the time paying around  50p a liter.

One evening i watched a documentary about the Tribesmen whos way of life is being destroyed by the planting of Palm trees,palm oil makes up the majority of the stuff that you buy in Chinese supermarkets,so i stopped putting SVO into my car.

The original diesel engine was designed with the idea in mind that the people in the poor countrys of the world could have an engine that ran on vegetable oil,Mr Diesel was a belgian engineer


----------



## biggirafe (May 3, 2010)

twosugars said:


> Hi Piper,
> 
> You might like to have a read of a thread from a Vw van forum i go on.
> i looked into biodesel a couple of years back.
> ...



Thanks 2sugars, heres another couple of links with plenty of good info 
Welcome to Pure Biodiesel
http://www.biodieselfillingstations.co.uk/outlets.htm


----------



## BedfordMJ (May 3, 2010)

bastonjock said:


> Make sure that your fuel pump can take the viscocity of the veggy oil, as it can wreck the pump
> 
> also spare a though for the forrest dwellers in S.E. Asia who are being run out of their ancestral homes so that the rain forrest can be cut down and replaced with Palm nut oil plantations,thats where your veggy oil comes from



Don't think they are talking of using palm nut oil. I think they are talking of vegetable oil such as sunflower or rape.


----------



## kenjones (May 3, 2010)

My VW T4 is fitted with an Eberspacher Airtronic D2 heater supplied from the vehicle diesel tank. The heater is definatly not approved for use with bio-diesel (according to the handbook).
 Whether or not the engine will use bio seems irrelevant. I guess i'm stuck with forecourt prices.


----------



## BedfordMJ (May 3, 2010)

Get a separate tank and run it on red.


----------



## n8rbos (May 3, 2010)

bastonjock said:


> A couple of year back i was buying veggie oil by the pallet load from the chinese supermarkets,i would have bought it from tescos but they  stopped my going through the check out with a trolley piled high with three liter bottles of veggy oil,rapeseed is the best if you can get it.
> 
> I had my fuel guzzeling 4x4 fully rigged for running on Svo,i had plug heaters,filter preheaters and fuel line heaters all wired in,i would fire up on Diesel and then after a few mins switch over to SVO,i was at the time paying around  50p a liter.
> 
> ...



have you stopped eating chinese ,indian,italian food,eating out in general????? not cooking chips at home??? just a small point

the rainforest is being chopped down at an astronomical rate for other reasons!!!paper for instance !!have you stopped using paper?

is drilling for oil not damaging the earth?does the pollutants not damage the earth? does your car run on fuel which produces toxic fumes?

theres more to worry about in this world i'm afraid


----------



## Boxerman (May 3, 2010)

n8rbos said:


> have you stopped eating chinese ,indian,italian food,eating out in general????? not cooking chips at home??? just a small point
> 
> the rainforest is being chopped down at an astronomical rate for other reasons!!!paper for instance !!have you stopped using paper?
> 
> ...



I haven't had any Chinese meals after what someone told me on this forum, Indian food is cooked in ghee (clarified butter), Italian food is usually cooked in olive oil, not palm or rapeseed. The oil we use at home for cooking is olive, the rainforests are hardwoods, papermaking uses softwoods.

Using any fossil fuels damage the environment and use non renewable resources but that does not mean to say we should all say "sod it I won't bother" Please don't take the p*ss because someone wishes to protest in his own way - at least it shows he cares.

Frank


----------



## n8rbos (May 3, 2010)

Boxerman said:


> I haven't had any Chinese meals after what someone told me on this forum, Indian food is cooked in ghee (clarified butter), Italian food is usually cooked in olive oil, not palm or rapeseed. The oil we use at home for cooking is olive, the rainforests are hardwoods, papermaking uses softwoods.
> 
> Using any fossil fuels damage the environment and use non renewable resources but that does not mean to say we should all say "sod it I won't bother" Please don't take the p*ss because someone wishes to protest in his own way - at least it shows he cares.
> 
> Frank



wasn't takin the p88s as u put it!!!  i certainly do not say sod it about recycling as can be varified on here and by what members of this site have seen,plus i recycle wood/bricks etc from salvage yards.
the point i was trying to make was have you stopped doing all the things that damage the environment as you feel so strongly about??


----------



## n8rbos (May 3, 2010)

I haven't had any Chinese meals after what someone told me on this forum, Indian food is cooked in ghee (clarified butter), Italian food is usually cooked in olive oil, not palm or rapeseed. The oil we use at home for cooking is olive, the rainforests are hardwoods, papermaking uses softwoods.

Using any fossil fuels damage the environment and use non renewable resources but that does not mean to say we should all say "sod it I won't bother" Please don't take the p*ss because someone wishes to protest in his own way - at least it shows he cares

Frank 


Just to clarify a couple of points (with back up web sites)
Firstly there are BOTH hardwood and softwood trees in the rainforests

Jump to What kind of trees does softwood come from?‎: The rain forest has hardwood and softwood trees. Softwood trees grow all over the world. ...
softwood trees - Ask.com - Cached

Secondly Indian restaurants in all countries DO use veg oil for cooking with

Most Indian curries are cooked in vegetable oil. .... A survey held in 2007 revealed that more than 1200 Indian food products have been .... AsiaRooms.com. Food in Brisbane, Restaurants in Brisbane, Where to Eat in Brisbane, Brisbane Dining Guide ...
en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indian_cuisine - Cached - Similar

I have had plenty of used veg oil from various Indian and Chinese eateries.

By using used veg oil my vehicle is not spewing toxic fumes into the atmosphere --- I guess that shows I also care


----------



## Boxerman (May 3, 2010)

n8rbos said:


> By using used veg oil my vehicle is not spewing toxic fumes into the atmosphere --- I guess that shows I also care



Yes it does - it's a pity there are not more like you 

Frank


----------



## BedfordMJ (May 3, 2010)

What did someone tell you about chinese food?


----------



## Boxerman (May 3, 2010)

BedfordMJ said:


> What did someone tell you about chinese food?



I was told (was it Maingate?) that in China they eat cats. I don't have a problem with that, what does bother me is that to cook them they throw the poor creatures alive into a pot of boiling water.

Frank


----------



## BedfordMJ (May 3, 2010)

Boxerman said:


> I was told (was it Maingate?) that in China they eat cats. I don't have a problem with that, what does bother me is that to cook them they throw the poor creatures alive into a pot of boiling water.
> 
> Frank



So you won't eat chinese food in this country because some people in China eat Cat? They eat dogs too and so do Koreans.
We cut animals throats in this country for certain types of slaughter and also drop crabs into boiling water, will you not eat English food because of this?


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (May 3, 2010)

You are lucky if the fuel pump on your vehicle will handle straight "veg" oil as a lot of them cannot. 
The Lucas CAVs can't and most of the new(er) common rail engines will throw a hissy fit and die.
If you are going to play these games then it seems that you need to set up a small fuel production unit and do the job properly. It might be something that one could do with a few neighbours to help split the costs involved


----------



## Boxerman (May 3, 2010)

BedfordMJ said:


> So you won't eat chinese food in this country because some people in China eat Cat? They eat dogs too and so do Koreans.
> We cut animals throats in this country for certain types of slaughter and also drop crabs into boiling water, will you not eat English food because of this?



If you paid attention to what I wrote you would see that I said I didn't have a problem with people eating cats. It's the inhumane method of killing them I object to.

You do whatever you wish - I'll stick to my own principles and I don't give a damn whether you approve of them or not.

My last comment on this subject as it is no longer on topic


----------



## BedfordMJ (May 3, 2010)

Boxerman said:


> If you paid attention to what I wrote you would see that I said I didn't have a problem with people eating cats. It's the inhumane method of killing them I object to.
> 
> You do whatever you wish - I'll stick to my own principles and I don't give a damn whether you approve of them or not.
> 
> My last comment on this subject as it is no longer on topic



You took it off topic but i'm sure not many people will be using palm oil when they are running their vans on veg. oil
Don't forget to pick up your teddy.


----------



## coolasluck (May 3, 2010)

Boxerman said:


> If you paid attention to what I wrote you would see that I said I didn't have a problem with people eating cats. It's the inhumane method of killing them I object to.
> 
> You do whatever you wish - I'll stick to my own principles and I don't give a damn whether you approve of them or not.
> 
> My last comment on this subject as it is no longer on topic






Yes gotta say they do  drown cats and dogs alive over in China and it is done inhumanly.I never ever forgot a programe on the telly as a kid showing this been done.It scarred me for life,and i dare say there would be no chance of this being aired these days,thankfully.China eats anything and you can find cats dogs rats and probably even human on sale,(or long pig) i believe human thighs are quite tasty(tastes like chicken!!) 
For me if i took too much attention i could quite easily turn vegetarian.
I do like my sausages though(bangers and mash)mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## n8rbos (May 3, 2010)

baloothebear said:


> You are lucky if the fuel pump on your vehicle will handle straight "veg" oil as a lot of them cannot.
> The Lucas CAVs can't and most of the new(er) common rail engines will throw a hissy fit and die.
> If you are going to play these games then it seems that you need to set up a small fuel production unit and do the job properly. It might be something that one could do with a few neighbours to help split the costs involved



the basic problem with what you say about cav/lucas pumps etc is heat!!!!!!! or lack of it !


----------



## Boxerman (May 3, 2010)

n8rbos said:


> the basic problem with what you say about cav/lucas pumps etc is heat!!!!!!! or lack of it !



An ex member of our club had two fuel tanks, one for derv and the other for wvo. He started on derv then switched over to wvo. He used the exhaust pipe as a heat source and had a metal coil around it to heat up the veg oil I don't know all the details as he explained it to me in the pub - IYSWIM 

He had snapped two pump drive shafts on wvo before doing this conversion. I don't know the make of these pumps but they were on a Renault 2068cc. He also said that if you could get a Bosch(?) pump they would stand the wvo without heating.

Frank


----------



## n8rbos (May 4, 2010)

Boxerman said:


> An ex member of our club had two fuel tanks, one for derv and the other for wvo. He started on derv then switched over to wvo. He used the exhaust pipe as a heat source and had a metal coil around it to heat up the veg oil I don't know all the details as he explained it to me in the pub - IYSWIM
> 
> He had snapped two pump drive shafts on wvo before doing this conversion. I don't know the make of these pumps but they were on a Renault 2068cc. He also said that if you could get a Bosch(?) pump they would stand the wvo without heating.
> 
> Frank



let me explain it this way, if your blood is thick(wvo)and you put it through your heart(inj. pump)its gonna work harder and suffer undue stress unnecessarily,by thinning your blood (aspirin/warfarin)heat exchanger on the wvo....you remove the undue stress!!!!!!! people who try to put wvo through any pump inc. a bosch pump is asking for trouble i.e. pump failure.
my veh. has a bosch pump and will start w/o heating oil but its a struggle!!! more juice out of battery, and stress on my starter etc.

if the oil you use is as thin or thinner than diesel then an't see any pump packing up!!


----------



## piper (May 4, 2010)

Talking about drowning things I was talking to a lady today who was quite proud to tell me she catches grey squirrels in her garden and drowns them in her water butt. 

Sounded a bit gruesome to me. And she seemed such a nice person as well.

Is there any way to run my van on dead squirrel.

Re the thick wvo. How much diesel mix would make it safe 50/50, or even less. Or is there something else I could put in it. How about a splash of unleaded petrol. I once half filled my diesel passat with petrol, so i topped up with about same with diesel and it ran just fine.


----------



## n8rbos (May 4, 2010)

piper said:


> Talking about drowning things I was talking to a lady today who was quite proud to tell me she catches grey squirrels in her garden and drowns them in her water butt.
> 
> Sounded a bit gruesome to me. And she seemed such a nice person as well.
> 
> ...



piper, the best way is for you to fit an heat exchanger to your fuel system, this will lower the viscosity of the oil!, if your tank holds 10 gals and you put 5gals of diesel in its still costing@£25ish to fill! 10gals of wvo £0 for an initial outlay of @£30 to build a similar system to mine!


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (May 5, 2010)

n8rbos said:


> the basic problem with what you say about cav/lucas pumps etc is heat!!!!!!! or lack of it !



Sorry to disagree but it is the internal design of the pump. You can have the internals re-machined and it will cost you (2005 figures) around £400.
Pre heaters for the fuel will not help as the pump will fail eventually. The older Bosch pumps are OK but Lucas CAVs are not


----------



## piper (May 5, 2010)

n8rbos said:


> piper, the best way is for you to fit an heat exchanger to your fuel system, this will lower the viscosity of the oil!, if your tank holds 10 gals and you put 5gals of diesel in its still costing@£25ish to fill! 10gals of wvo £0 for an initial outlay of @£30 to build a similar system to mine!




Ok let me have a look at your setup please. have you got a link to info ?


----------



## n8rbos (May 5, 2010)

baloothebear said:


> Sorry to disagree but it is the internal design of the pump. You can have the internals re-machined and it will cost you (2005 figures) around £400.
> Pre heaters for the fuel will not help as the pump will fail eventually. The older Bosch pumps are OK but Lucas CAVs are not



ok to keep matters simple please explain why, if the viscosity is thinner (vegoil) than diesel that there can be any more stress than running diesel? and then why the pump will fail?


----------



## n8rbos (May 5, 2010)

piper said:


> Ok let me have a look at your setup please. have you got a link to info ?



http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/news/9338-veg-oil-system.html


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (May 6, 2010)

n8rbos said:


> ok to keep matters simple please explain why, if the viscosity is thinner (vegoil) than diesel that there can be any more stress than running diesel? and then why the pump will fail?



It is pretty well covered on the specialist forums. I'll try and find the references but my www conection seems to be pretty poor at present.
I really went into at one time when I had a Ford lump in one vehicle and that's what I remember from then
True BioDiesel is thinner but veg oil certainly isn't "thinner" than "real" Derv


----------



## n8rbos (May 6, 2010)

baloothebear said:


> It is pretty well covered on the specialist forums. I'll try and find the references but my www conection seems to be pretty poor at present.
> I really went into at one time when I had a Ford lump in one vehicle and that's what I remember from then
> True BioDiesel is thinner but veg oil certainly isn't "thinner" than "real" Derv



not once baloo have i mentioned biodiesel wvo and biodiesel and svo are 3 seperate ways to use veg oil. my only topic is wvo, by heating wvo(coolant system )you are raising the temperature of the wvo and lowering the viscosity thus making it thinner/same as diesel(plenty of references to this too, this is what the kits are /do @£1400)
all the talk about bosch ve pumps being stronger etc is a fallacy regards running cold wvo or svo for that matter, heat is whats required to get the oil thin enough to run through the pumps w/o putting undue stress on them!inc bosch pumps.
i have spent the last 7yrs looking and trying out various methods of running wvo,the last 2yrs running the system on here, there was teething problems but it now works a pearl i put approx. £5 diesel a month in.
anyone who wishes to try wvo/svo i suggest starts small i.e. with a 2/3 litre bottle and see how the engine runs then work from there.
i certainly see no reason why all diesels with maybe minor alterations to timing to the pumps etc can't run on wvo.

at the moment biodiesel is adapted to run in modern engines, for a modern engine to run wvo the engine needs to adapt


----------



## coolasluck (May 6, 2010)

I will have 2 cod and chips,a curry sauce two sausages ,1 burger and chips and 2 cans of fanta and 1 can of coke please and make it snappy


----------



## maingate (May 6, 2010)

Everyone should respect coolasluck`s comments on this thread.

He knows a lot about vegetable matters.

He is related to them.


----------



## coolasluck (May 6, 2010)

maingate said:


> Everyone should respect coolasluck`s comments on this thread.
> 
> He knows a lot about vegetable matters.
> 
> He is related to them.




Takes one to no one!
Coming from a bloke of your advancing years,i will take that as a compliment,at least i dont get myself locked inside of toilets!

Round 1 to me you cheeky old goat!


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (May 6, 2010)

sorry I mentioned BioDiesel - I didn't mean to upset anyone


----------



## n8rbos (May 6, 2010)

baloothebear said:


> sorry I mentioned BioDiesel - I didn't mean to upset anyone



lol you've not upset anyone!

don't beat yourself up


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (May 6, 2010)

n8rbos said:


> lol you've not upset anyone!
> 
> don't beat yourself up



Don't worry - I wouldn't


----------



## biggirafe (May 6, 2010)

baloothebear said:


> Don't worry - I wouldn't



No don't worry about it, we're always anoying the ****e out of one another on this forum 

with regards to using VEG as fuel, there are many ways of doing it depending on the type of oil you want to use. I started mixing SVO and diesel this year as a way of reducing the cost of diesel and have had no issues, but thats not the same as home produced or shop bought biodiesel or the same as WVO. I think the problem is many people get them mixed up or believe they are the same thing.  

So maybe we need some clarity.

WVO - waste veg oil, or chip shop oil if you like, needs to be cleaned and filtered and can be processed into Biodiesel if you want or just used straight if you want. If used straight expect to need new fuel filters more often or use another fuel filter in the line first to catch the cod n chips.

SVO - straight veg oil, or cooking oil bought from Tescos if you like. Doesn't need to be cleaned or filtered can be burn't straight or processed into biodiesel if you want but would make your bio expensive. Its heavyer that derv so can damage weak fuel pumps.

Biodiesel - Processed veg oil that has been treated to make it as close to diesel as possible therfore reducing the damaging effects of using Veg Oil in an engine and pump designed for DERV, Biodiesel can be bought from suppliers but can also be home produced and very nearly free if you can get the WVO


Why can Veg damage an engine.
Diesel Pumps on modern engines are designed for a fuel that is thin and viscous, Veg Oil when cold goes thick, likewise so does DERV which is why DERV comes in a winter flavour as well as a summer flavour. In cold countrys they use a very special derv that stays viscous down to very low temps. Veg oil does not contain these adatives so will 'wax' up even in a mild winter. Hense those buring SVO or WVO like to heat it up before trying to use it. You can get away without doing this but you will wear out your fuel pump quicker. The other known issue it that the seals in pumps and the fuel lines can be damaged by Veg Oil.

My personal advice is don't discount Veg Oil as a way of running your engine, find out as much as you can first tho, which is not easy as people who do it tend to be fanatical and ignore some real issues also those that won't are also fanatical spouting hearsay and anti veg propaganda as fact.

This is not complete and there is lots more to add and debate but I like these threads and think its good to get as many facts out as possible, I know others on the forum use various forms of Veg Oil, *n8rbos is one*, read it all its all good advise from people who are doing it for real.


----------



## n8rbos (May 6, 2010)

big giraffe you wrote that as i would've liked to have


----------



## biggirafe (May 7, 2010)

n8rbos said:


> big giraffe you wrote that as i would've liked to have



No worries 
The cheapest SVO we have found is at Bookers cash n carry. £14.95 for 20 litres, 75p a litre, other than WVO does anyone know of a cheaper outlet?


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (May 7, 2010)

biggirafe said:


> No worries
> The cheapest SVO we have found is at Bookers cash n carry. £14.95 for 20 litres, 75p a litre, other than WVO does anyone know of a cheaper outlet?



If you have room for a bulk buy then the 1000L containers can be very good value

while looking for a decent price (my slutty has just put his prices up) I found this website. It may be of interest to some of us

http://http://www.bio-power.co.uk/faq.htm


----------



## biggirafe (May 7, 2010)

baloothebear said:


> If you have room for a bulk buy then the 1000L containers can be very good value
> 
> while looking for a decent price (my slutty has just put his prices up) I found this website. It may be of interest to some of us
> 
> http://http://www.bio-power.co.uk/faq.htm



Link does not work


----------



## n8rbos (May 7, 2010)

biggirafe said:


> Link does not work



you lads could all chip in if a ibc is too dear!!!! and split say 3/4 ways


----------

